# Living in sea caves



## hopefulx2 (May 6, 2015)

Does anyone on here live in the Seacaves area. Looking to know what it's like for shopping for everyday essentials. How easy is it to get to Paphos, or Peyia. Is it a secure place to live. I ask because we have been looking at the same properties to rent since March. Why are they not rented out after such a long time, what's wrong with Sea caves?


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi, we have been living in the sea caves area since May this year and it is a great place to live. Shopping for every day essentials is pretty straightforward, there is a large supermarket in Coral bay which is only a 10 min drive, you also have a number of shops in Peyia plus the local kiosks. We find the area very safe, we have never felt the need to lock any of our outdoor equipment away and often leave the property unlocked while we are away for a short period.
With regards to the property you have been viewing and why it's still not rented, are you 100% sure the property is still available? Many of the agents will leave properties on their website after it has been rented- our villa is still showing on one or two sites and we have been in it since May.
Hope this helps


----------



## Steve & Julie (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi...can only reinforce comments from RMcC, we have been living in a rented property in Sea Caves since the begining of July this year having taken early retirement and loving every minute. Everything you need for day to day living is minutes away, Paphos 15 mins and the airport approx 40 - 50 mins away. We have no apprehension at all regards security & safety in the area. My wife and I spent quite a lot of time travelling around the Paphos area before deciding Sea Caves was the area for us, lovely coastal views and entrance into the Akamas on our doorstep...an added bonus, ...we are not disappointed; now enjoying everything the local area & Cyprus has to offer. With regards to the amount of property available, RMcC hits the nail bang on the head, a lot of the properties will not be available but simply filling in the Agents portfolio. Happy decision making & villa hunting....Julie & Steve


----------



## hopefulx2 (May 6, 2015)

Hi. Thank you all. We wondered about the agents. We are moving in March next year, and will not have transport at first, so we would welcome any information on access to bus routes to Paphos or Peyia. Looking forward to the sun in Cyprus, we just had half an hour of torrential rain and hailstones.


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

hopefulx2 said:


> Hi. Thank you all. We wondered about the agents. We are moving in March next year, and will not have transport at first, so we would welcome any information on access to bus routes to Paphos or Peyia. Looking forward to the sun in Cyprus, we just had half an hour of torrential rain and hailstones.


We have also experienced rain over the past few days but it is very welcome!!!. I would strongly advise hiring a car for your house hunting, it is pretty cheap to hire a small car. While the bus service here is very good, the location of some of the places you may wish to view could be remote. Most agents will take you around to view properties but I am sure you would wish to return to a property you may be interested in and check it out in the evening for noise levels etc.


----------



## hopefulx2 (May 6, 2015)

*Viewing*

Yes, thanks, we have a car hired for two weeks, and will be checking out several areas during that time, and at different times of day of course. Are there any areas you would not recommend, just a thought.


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

hopefulx2 said:


> Yes, thanks, we have a car hired for two weeks, and will be checking out several areas during that time, and at different times of day of course. Are there any areas you would not recommend, just a thought.


 I would be very reluctant to say an area should not be considered, what I like or dislike may not be similar to your thoughts. I can say I highly recommend the Sea Caves area as a great place to live. Good luck with your search.


----------

